# Hubbars - Madeira - Q&A



## Real Big Lure (Apr 2, 2003)

Hello Everyone, fairly new to the board as far as posting goes. Every spring (this year April 29th to May 4th) me and my buddies come down and do the 12 hour charter from Hubbards then use a 19' bayliner *grandparents* the rest of the time. We want to target some local areas, wrecks, reefs etc. and hope to get into some Kings, Tarpon (isnt everyone?) ANY and all tips, tricks, baits, spots - gps - wrecks is GREATLY appreciated. My time is always limited and I want to make the best out of it.

Thank you all in advance for your help - an envious Illinois Fisherman who used to live down there...do they still have the Monkey farm in Palm Harbor???

Semper Fi!


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Hey Real Big Lure I can't give you alot of info on the Gulf but I'm sure a few local's who post here will respond. I fish the east coast of Florida. Here is a site for purchasing software on the GPS in the Gulf and other area's in Florida.
http://www.coastalsoftwarecorp.com/index.html 
Here is also another link that may help you out with some GPS Coordinates free Check this page near the bottom has lot's of GPS listing's around Florida. http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/gps.htm 

Good Luck on your trip
T<---->--<>Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Real Big Lure (Apr 2, 2003)

Thank you!

It is G R E A T L Y APPRECIATED!!!

Semper Fi and Fortudine!!!


----------

